# Portsmouth/Hampshire UK people - can you help?



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tomorrow, Tuesday 9th February, thirteen rescue dogs are arriving in Portsmouth from Ireland, where they have been taken from a Death Row kill-shelter.

These are Eighth Day Dogs.... at the pound they come from, where conditions are awful, they are give 7 days to be reunited with their owners or rehomed...
Day 8 is when they are put to sleep.

They arrive at 5am tomorrow morning.
If anyone can spare a couple of hours tomorrow morning/early afternoon to give us a hand organising the dogs to go to their foster homes ... we need you!

Or...

* Can you lend us any dog crates for a day or two?
* Do you have any spare leads/collars?
* Can you help transport then to their pre-arranged foster homes?
We can probably help with petrol costs, etc.
* Or just come along to help in general & give moral support? (we will need it!)

PM me for my or Luke's phone number if you can be of assistance!

Many thanks
xxxx


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness- well done for rescuing those poor dogs!! I really wish i could help but i'm too far from you. I hope it all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hiya,

I'm in the Hove area, still quite abit from you, I can't help tommorrow, but if you keep me updated then, I might be able to help another time? If you need a foster carer I can for short time periods (I have 3 dogs) so it would be a squeeze which is why I can only help short term. If you need help on wkends, I can definately help... just let me know


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fabulous thanks Wills!

It is chaotic tomorrow because this is the first time, and we had only 2 days notice, with no firm idea of numbers!!!! 

We were thinking 6.... 7 maybe? Oh my god no it's 13 and that is no time to organise things properly, the Irish pound don't care as long as dogs are got off premises ASAP and they don't have to pay to put them down.

Yes if we can get through tomorrow and find homes we WILL do this again in a few months time. Some of these dogs are pups; pedigree, Boxers, Red Setters, Chihuahuas, terriers... even Kerry Blues and i saw a rare breed Glen of Imaal Terrier on their lists too.... 

...Just wish us luck for tomorrow's total chaos 

If you CAN get here we need hands to hold leads.... and hands to hold our hands!

xxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I really really really wish i could help  i hate living so far away sometimes :crying:

I would be there without a doubt and also foster/adopt.

I hope it all goes great hun, i can't wait to hear about the news tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I hope it all goes great hun, i can't wait to hear about the news tomorrow.


Tomorrow is going to be a loooong day, but of course I will report in soon as I can. I do appreciate you Acacia and others on PF who have messaged me with support....

...we need hands to hold leads.... or just hands to hold hands even virtually, it makes a difference! xxxxxx

Thank you


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, i just wondered how you got on? x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

love_my_pets said:


> Hi, i just wondered how you got on? x


Same here, Hope it went well


----------

